# 2019 Southwest PA morels? Anybody?



## Osroc76 (Apr 22, 2017)

Has anybody found any Morris in or around Beaver, Washington, or Allegheny county yet?


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Osroc76 follow along in the PA Morel Finds thread. Rippers posted some finds in Washington SWPA is picking some blacks on the western side of PA. Join in good group of folks on the site. Happy Hunting!


----------



## jpv1125 (Apr 26, 2013)

Nothing I found here in nw Allegheny country. I’m thinking after the rain over the weekend should find some. I’ll let you all know Monday, Tuesday


----------



## Osroc76 (Apr 22, 2017)

trahn008 said:


> Osroc76 follow along in the PA Morel Finds thread. Rippers posted some finds in Washington SWPA is picking some blacks on the western side of PA. Join in good group of folks on the site. Happy Hunting!


Ok


jpv1125 said:


> Nothing I found here in nw Allegheny country. I’m thinking after the rain over the weekend should find some. I’ll let you all know Monday, Tuesday


Ok. I'm going out this weekend. I have heard of a few finds so, rain or shine I'm hitting the woods this weekend. Happy hunting


----------



## Osroc76 (Apr 22, 2017)

trahn008 said:


> Osroc76 follow along in the PA Morel Finds thread. Rippers posted some finds in Washington SWPA is picking some blacks on the western side of PA. Join in good group of folks on the site. Happy Hunting!


Not the best at using forums. How do I find the paint finds thread?


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Top of home page click on forums, scroll down to PA click on it and you'll see all the PA threads. One will say 2019 PA MOREL FINDS.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

https://www.morels.com/threads/2019-pa-morel-finds.710792/ Or click on this link.


----------



## Zoom (Apr 25, 2019)

Thanks for the help


----------

